# (ENN) Hardcover & Limited Edition Curse of the Crimson Throne Campaign from Paizo



## mach1.9pants (Sep 28, 2016)

Not quite the same as the limited edition that proceeded it - which metal latches and stuff. It is an amazing piece of art, that:

http://paizo.com/products/btpy8vre?...se-of-the-Runelords-Deluxe-Collectors-Edition

Yes that is all real metal, the edging and latch...







Still I have ordered the standard version with B'day money from my inlaws (Amazon voucher) and intend to run it with 5E.


----------



## Desh-Rae-Halra (Sep 30, 2016)

That case is really cool! I wish they had offered them separately, as I can think of a lot of other books I would put in there


----------

